# labs



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a couple of lab pups left for anybody that might be looking for a yellow lab. they are 5 weeks old now, ready to go in 2 weeks. more info on my website www.sprigkennels.com


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Didnt see price $$


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Didnt see price $$


I believe I saw $800 on his website under dogs for sale.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

$800. 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Health clearances?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

OFFA on both hips and elbows done for sire and ****. CERF done on both sire and ****. Sire is clean for EIC and CNM. **** is an eic carrier.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

1 female left. reasonable offers considered so i can get her into a hunting home this week.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Sprig, you forgot to pull my pups teeth(she seems to prefer human skin to toys). She is doing good, got to be out in the yard this week a little. Hey, I want to get her fixed as quick as possible, do you have an opinion on when I should, she is my first female


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Why you may not want to spay/neuter 
An interesting retrospective study done on Golden Retrievers at the UC Davis vet school. It looks at the effects of early neuter, late neuter and keeping a dog intact and the affects it has on hip dysplasia, ccl injury, and several different kinds of cancers: lymphoma, hemangiosarcoma and mast cell tumors.

By in large, un-neutered animals seem to be healthier.

http://news.ucdavis.edu/search/news_...lasso?id=10498


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

all the vets i have asked said if your going to do it it is best done before the 1st heat cycle. i am not sure why it would be any better or makes any difference if it is done before or after a heat cycle but that is the response i have gotten. If i am not mistaken i think you can spay as early as 5 months or so but it is best to just call a vet and get their opinion on it. what did you end up naming her?


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Sierra sprigs steeler dynasty. Yeah I have a football fan in my house. The two vets I talked to said the same, around 5 months. But I also read that UC davis study, kinda interesting. My old chocolate I got neutered early, as early as I could. He was more angular, skinnier head and had the longer leg bones. He blew a knee when he was 3, the study commented on how much harder on the joints the longer leg bones were. HOWEVER, I now have one pup, don't need a pile of them. Especially don't need a dog in heat while camping Memorial Day weekend( about her first) with 10,000 other dogs, don't need one in heat for x-mas either.
Sprig she is a pretty cute pup, tell the moms owners and you that I will throw pics on facebook from time to time on how she is doing and how she is progressing.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

keep us posted on her progress. Glad she is doing well for you. And being an Eagles fan I will look the other way on the steeler name. lol lol lol  :mrgreen:


----------

